

A Photographer Rediscovers The Crumbling Remains Of Tatooine - c_schmitt
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1672518/a-photographer-rediscovers-the-crumbling-remains-of-tatooine#1

======
jgrahamc
Most of these locations in Tunisia are very easy to find. You ask a tour guide
and they will take you there in a 4x4. When you get there some locals will
arrive to sell you stuff.

[http://blog.jgc.org/2011/01/visit-to-mos-espa-on-
tatooine.ht...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/01/visit-to-mos-espa-on-
tatooine.html)

